# Takes a while for anything to come out of the portafilter then get a 10 second gusher



## LewisP56 (Sep 15, 2016)

I hope that this is the right place..

So I have just got a lido E and I have played around with the settings just a tad, but my first shot I thought that I had choked the machine, it probably took about 8 seconds before any espresso started to come out of the portafilter but then gushed out and I got about a 1:2 ratio shot in just under 10 seconds (Tasted extremely bitter). I ground a tad finer and this time it probably took about 10 seconds before anything came out with about a 12 - 13 second shot... Again very bitter.

I'm sure that it is not meant to take as long as it does before anything starts flowing through..

I'm not too sure why it is taking so long.. Any ideas or suggestions? If you need any more info just shout!

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try grinding a little coarser.

Sounds counter intuitive but it might be the pressure is cracking the puck.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I usually aim to have an 8 to 10 second period of nothing, followed by a thin stream of coffee. The total time from pressing the button to stopping is about 30 second for a double.

It sounds like your puck is fracturing or you are getting nasty channeling occurring. The initial infusion length sounds about right, but possibly your distribution in the basket needs to be improved to provide an even bed of coffee and prevent the water finding the easiest/shortest path through the puck.

As Glen said, I would grind coarser and see how that goes before grinding finer


----------



## LewisP56 (Sep 15, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Try grinding a little coarser.
> 
> Sounds counter intuitive but it might be the pressure is cracking the puck.


Honestly hadn't considered that! Awesome suggestion, I will give it a shot! (Pun was not intended)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Also, I found that if you "nutate" (distribution/tamping technique to slow down the poor and distribute / tamp towards the edge of the basket) makes a very slow pour to start with with it goes quite rapidly after that.

Are you "nutating" at all?

PS: I am interested in getting a Lido E. Would love to hear from you how you get on with it.


----------



## LewisP56 (Sep 15, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Also, I found that if you "nutate" (distribution/tamping technique to slow down the poor and distribute / tamp towards the edge of the basket) makes a very slow pour to start with with it goes quite rapidly after that.
> 
> Are you "nutating" at all?
> 
> PS: I am interested in getting a Lido E. Would love to hear from you how you get on with it.


I am not currently doing this, Should I be?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope. Let's get to the bottom of your issue and we go from there.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Also, what kind of beans are you using? What's the roast date?


----------



## LewisP56 (Sep 15, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Also, what kind of beans are you using? What's the roast date?


Seem to have it sorted, pulled a few more shots since then. I started going coarser (about a 5 second shot) Went back fine and got about a 20 and now around 25-30 so it seems to be okay... not too sure why last night there was such a large wait before coffee started to come out because today it was about 4 seconds which is pretty normal. Weird :/

Also since you wanted to know - Love the lido E! If you get it from CoffeeHit they have 10% off until tomorrow (Not that I want to rush your choice aha)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Bitter would suggest grinding too fine as over extracting (sour too course/under extracting)

What weight are you grinding? Sounds like a single dose basket at a guess..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Bitter would suggest grinding too fine as over extracting (sour too course/under extracting)
> 
> What weight are you grinding? Sounds like a single dose basket at a guess..


Taste isnt always linear , you could be in a hump before hitting sweetness again ...sour > sour > sweet > bitter > sweet

It's not always as simple as sour > under , bitter > over .. sometimes can be both . or just a defect of the roast profile

A drink can be bitter and weak and need to be grown finer to balance it for example


----------



## LewisP56 (Sep 15, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Bitter would suggest grinding too fine as over extracting (sour too course/under extracting)
> 
> What weight are you grinding? Sounds like a single dose basket at a guess..


It's a double basket which said 14g but I actually dose 15g.. I try to stop the stop the shot at 30g


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

LewisP56 said:


> It's a double basket which said 14g but I actually dose 15g.. I try to stop the stop the shot at 30g


And the coffee is ?


----------

